# Phragmipedium Nicholle Tower



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2014)

Like many ST members, I couldn't resist... I bought this popular cross last spring. First blooming.



Paphiopedilum Nicholle Tower (longifolium ‘Black as Night’ x d’alessandroi) web2 by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 23, 2014)

Gorgeous!! But it is a Phrag!!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 23, 2014)

very nice


----------



## John M (Nov 23, 2014)

OH, I LIKE THAT! Beautiful!


----------



## TDT (Nov 23, 2014)

Such an intense colour!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2014)

Very nice. They grow like weeds and bloom beautifully!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## phraggy (Nov 24, 2014)

Longifolium x delassandroi. Lovely. Should branch and produce many flowers at the same time. The most I had was seven blooms on one spike all open at the same time. Unfortunately I have lost the plant through crown rot but I do have my pics of it,
Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice color. I bet this is or will be a monster of a plant when throws side growths.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 14, 2014)

Update


Phragmipedium Nicholle Tower web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Phragmipedium Nicholle Tower GPweb by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice. I like how the yellow in these red hybrids turn into a warmer shade as they age, thus making the older flowers appear a warmer red.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## abax (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd call that color Watermelon Red and it just looks juicy and beautiful.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2014)

I got two of these, and neither of them held both flowers simultaneously...


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you everybody! I must say I was surprised having 2 flowers. And they are on the same stem since many days. The plant is already branching too. Think I got a very good plant.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I got two of these, and neither of them held both flowers simultaneously...


That's because you don't have Eau Canadienne!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 15, 2014)

NYEric said:


> That's because you don't have Eau Canadienne!



Maybe but, as I already said, it could be because I speak French to my plants...oke:oke:oke:


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 15, 2014)

An orchid whisperer! I can guess what you're saying to them:

"This is the growing area, that's the compost heap, and that's the trash bin. Any questions?" But all in French of course.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 15, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> An orchid whisperer! I can guess what you're saying to them:
> 
> "This is the growing area, that's the compost heap, and that's the trash bin. Any questions?" But all in French of course.



oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2014)

Lovely photos!


----------



## phraggy (Dec 16, 2014)

My Nichole Tower that recently 'bit the dust' thru' crown rot. All on one spike,


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 16, 2014)

Holly Bummer!


----------



## Secundino (Dec 17, 2014)

Phraggy, that is bad news! That plant was a beauty! Nothing left?


----------



## phraggy (Dec 17, 2014)

No There is nothing left but the memories and pics. I don't think I'll think see one like this again. I have been told that there is not a plant , of this variety, registered anywhere that carried as many flowers on one spike ( Orchid Wiz ) -- Thanks for asking and viewing.

Ed


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 17, 2014)

Blooming to death... I remember you wrote you lost your plant phraggy. too bad.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 17, 2014)

phraggy said:


> My Nichole Tower that recently 'bit the dust' thru' crown rot. All on one spike,



Nooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2014)

phraggy said:


> My Nichole Tower that recently 'bit the dust' thru' crown rot. All on one spike,


I've killed a great number of unique and rare Phrags but that would have hurt a lot.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2014)

You French folks don't know the difference between a Paph and a Phrag, Erythrone you may want to change your titleoke: At least you posted it in the right thread.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 18, 2014)

Oops! Sorry for the mistake

Can anybody correct the title?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 18, 2014)

You can....go edit then to advance then retype.... Phrag


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry, but I am unable to change the main title.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 19, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> You can....go edit then to advance then retype.... Phrag



I was told it is normal to be unable to change the title. Only administrators can do. Heather will change it later.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 19, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> I was told it is normal to be unable to change the title. Only administrators can do. Heather will change it later.


Yeah, you can only change the title a short time after you've posted it.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks, The Mutant

Heather changed the title. Many thanks!


----------



## sawyer9720 (Dec 19, 2014)

very nice - mine is about to bloom as well


----------



## chrismende (Dec 19, 2014)

*Amazing plant, Phraggy!*



phraggy said:


> My Nichole Tower that recently 'bit the dust' thru' crown rot. All on one spike,



That plant was truly amazing. I must get one of these!


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 20, 2014)

Reminds me of Phrag. Eric Young with a frown.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 20, 2014)

Paphluvr said:


> Reminds me of Phrag. Eric Young with a frown.



In fact, some people call this cross Eric Young because dalessandroi is often considered as a besseae


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2015)

'And then there were three...' (I loved Genesis!).

3 blooms for this first flowering stalk. Not a nice picture but I am so glad with this plant I decided to show it anyway!



Phragmipedium Nicholle Tower 3 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2015)

gorgeous!


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2015)

phraggy said:


> No There is nothing left but the memories and pics. I don't think I'll think see one like this again. I have been told that there is not a plant , of this variety, registered anywhere that carried as many flowers on one spike ( Orchid Wiz ) -- Thanks for asking and viewing.
> 
> Ed



that's a shame. it was a special one.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 1, 2015)

Woah! three flowers ? :crazy: Imagine when it'll be more mature. It's going to be one impressive and gorgeous plant!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Woah! three flowers ? :crazy: Imagine when it'll be more mature. It's going to be one impressive and gorgeous plant!



I hope so!oke:


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 1, 2015)

Excellent job!! Well done.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2015)

Lmpgs said:


> Excellent job!! Well done.



Thank you!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 1, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> 'And then there were three...' (I loved Genesis!).
> 
> 3 blooms for this first flowering stalk. Not a nice picture but I am so glad with this plant I decided to show it anyway!
> 
> ...


Oh, but it's cheating isn't it? It's branching, right? oke:

:wink:


It's stunning and a wonderful first blooming. :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes, it is cheating ! Branching actually!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## John M (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a wonderful plant. Too bad it's not big enough for me to talk you out of a division in the spring!:wink: The ones that hold many flowers are very special. Plus, the colour is lovely, too!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you John and Dot!

Yes, John, you will have to wait a few years...


----------

